# Suggestions for best rib rack



## ryan in louisville (Jul 16, 2014)

I am looking for suggestions for rib racks.  I did a search here on "best rib rack" and got mixed results so I am asking everyone's advise.  My only stipulation is I want stainless instead of chrome plated.

Thanks in advance,

Ryan


----------



## dougmays (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't use racks but i usually stick by anything made by Weber. Hope more help comes along. What kind of smoker do you have? Do you not have room to lay several racks down on the grates?


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a Brinkmann Southfork so I am OK if doing only ribs but I am planning a smoke with BB, ribs, salmon, & ABTs.  I need as much room as possible.

I agree on the Weber suggestion but it is hard to tell which ones are SS and whick ones aren't.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2014)

I picked up a cheapie last year on an "end of season" sale just to give myself the capacity to do more ribs on my Weber Kettle.  The rack doubled my capacity in the same space.  The rack makes saucing ribs at the end of a smoke with a thicker sauce a challenge, but is great for a thinner mop sauce.

When (or if) my cheapie wears out I'll most likely buy this one from Amazon. 


Just be sure to spray any rack you get with oil before you load it with ribs in the smoker. Makes cleanup a breeze.


----------



## ice daddy (Jul 16, 2014)

I just ordered two of these and should get them tomorrow.  I will post pix when I get them, but I like the idea of being able to do 9 or 18 racks at one time and still having room on my lang for butts or chicken.

http://www.southernsteamers.com/rib-racks.htm#RibRacks


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Noboundaries.  the last time I looked around Amazon I didn't see this one.  I put my order in for it and it should be home waiting on me tomorrow.


----------



## volfan73 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey Guys-I'm so glad I found this thread. I have never used a rack but recently picked up the Weber Rib/Roast Rack. I primarily cook St. Louis Spares BUT I haven't used this thing yet. I like to cook the ribs whole on a 22.5 WSM. Has anyone attempted to cook full racks of St. Louis ribs using this type of rack? If so, was the rack able to hold the ribs upright or were they wanting to flop over?  I really want to avoid cutting them in half if at all possible. Also, when using a rib rack, is it advisable to go bone tips pointing up or down? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ice daddy (Jul 22, 2014)

IMG_0300_1901.JPG



__ ice daddy
__ Jul 22, 2014






Here is the rack I got last week, site linked in my previous post.  I like this a lot better than the other racks I have because it supports the length of the racks much better, keeps them straighter.  It also will hold 9 racks whereas my others only would hold 6.  More is better right.  Base is 18.25 In. and width is 13 in.  Nice heavy stainless steel with very clean welds.  $39 bucks plus shipping. 

In answer to previous question about rib placement, I usually put the thicker portion of the rib down because it supports the rack better than the thinner side down.  I also put the thicker end of the rack toward the heat flow on my RF Lang.   Hope this helps.   Ed


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't know about the rib racks from southern steamers but the steamers are awesome and their customer service is top notch. I'm actually looking for a rib rack so I'm going to look hard at these if it will fit my smoker.


----------



## volfan73 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys...those look impressive. Is that one rack or two connected? Those dimensions should work on my WSM 22.5 but I will measure just to be sure.  The weber rib/roast rack should easily handle baby backs but I don't know for sure if it has the length to keep the St. Louis upright and as whole slabs (I could be wrong since I haven't tried them). Has anyone tried to do St. Louis. Ribs with Weber rib/roast rack holder? Curious.


----------



## volfan73 (Jul 22, 2014)

And thanks for the responses!


----------



## ice daddy (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry for the picture I just to a quick shot so I could post.  Yes it is just one rack, but has double vertical supports.  The dimensions were taken from the bottom of the rack.  I will try and take a better picture so you can see it better.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2014)

This one:

www.academy.com/shop/pdp/outdoor-gourmet-dlx-rib-rack/pid-516753?color=Black&N=578846090


----------



## volfan73 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ice & Sticky Fingers-They both look quite Impressive.  I still need to get measurments. I meant to do it today.  Heck I didn't even get by the HW Store to shop supplies for the rainbox that I need to build for the cyberq.  Can you say "behind on some stuff"? Ha ha


----------

